# How to treat a foot cut?



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

I went to the sea these past few days and I cut my right foot in a broken sea shell when I stepped outside the water, the foot didn't bled at all, it looks like a superficial cut, the only info I need is whatever I should look into treating it and what should I do? I checked for remaining blisters, nothing.


----------



## Starss (Apr 27, 2013)

Raulz0r said:


> I went to the sea these past few days and I cut my right foot in a broken sea shell when I stepped outside the water, the foot didn't bled at all, it looks like a superficial cut, the only info I need is whatever I should look into treating it and what should I do? I checked for remaining blisters, nothing.


Maybe Neosporin?


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Clean it, cover it, wait for it to heal.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

If it's superficial it should go on it's own. Do what ^ said.
Just don't overdo any bare feet routine until it heals, to prevent infection.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yes, any cuts on the feet need to be washed regularly, even maybe twice a day,,,,,and I wouldn't use plaster( band aid) as it might trap sweat and increase bacteria and infection.

I would recommend just washing it with soap, drying carefully, and maybe using talc, to keep it extra dry also, and even using a anti-septic cream like savlon wouldnt hurt( or maybe rubbing alcohol).......the point is to prevent sweating and keep it aired and extremely clean.
once it heals over its no problem.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

wash with disinfectant, cover and leave the **** alone, same as most wounds


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Hydrogen Peroxide works good as a disinfectant, then put on some poly, and a strong bandaid, and it will heal.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Triple antibiotic ointment works wonderfully for almost anything -I love that stuff!!


----------

